# Ophrys pollen trade



## MorandiWine (Oct 21, 2017)

I have recently dove into these fun terrestrials and looking to do some breeding. Not wanting to to do selfings, I would love to get other genetics. I have O ferrum-equinum, O scolopax, O tenthredinifera, O speculum, O mammosa and also have the spotted leaf form of Orchis italica. 

Thanks

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2017)

Mine are just 1st or 2nd year seedlings, no flowers yet.


----------

